# Diverter Valve - Optimal setting (whcih spring to use)



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a 2004 A6 2.7. I just received two Forge Diverter Valves (FMCL007P ) http://www.forgemotorsport.co....L007P 
Does anyone know the optimal setting (spring) to be used?


----------



## Shibster22 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Diverter Valve - Optimal setting (ryanjn)*

do u have any upgraded parts such as biger turbos ?


----------

